# Baylin Technologies inc. (BYL.TO)



## JeffCourteau (Apr 9, 2015)

This company took a hit in the past few weeks, and it is currently priced at 2.08 per share (52wk low). They posted disappointing results and their share plunged, but it is just because their main client (Samsung) slowed down on orders. Some analysts rate it "market performance", while others rate it "buy", with an average annual value between 4.00 and 8.00 per share, a 100% to 200% valuation from this point in time.

What do you think of it? Worth giving a try for speculation?


----------

